# Smok Fetch Pro Black



## zMeister (3/6/20)

Who has stock of the Smok Fetch Pro Black??


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/6/20)

zMeister said:


> Who has stock of the Smok Fetch Pro Black??



I'm sure I saw it on the Vape King site. I could be wrong however 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adriaanh (3/6/20)

zMeister said:


> Who has stock of the Smok Fetch Pro Black??


https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/fetch-pro80-starter-kit


----------

